# Help identifying pests in kitchen



## dannydandan111 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm seeing random brownish-red eggs randomly scattered across my kitchen. They are static at first, but later develop into these crawling strange pests (see attached photo).
Is anyone able to identify and recommend treatment options?

Thanks in advance!!

Danny


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cute little brown beetle with wide-apart eyes. I'm not an expert, just have seen a lot of bugs. I haven't seen this one. There is one like this in Scotland.
.
What general area are you in? How big is that bug?
It may have gotten in by chance


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure what they are called, they have many names for them depending on ur location, but I googled, "*tiny brown bugs on kitchen countertops*". Looks like what you have in ur picture. Take a look, see what you think. Just a suggestion. Hope you get rid of them soon.


----------



## tunecan92 (Sep 13, 2018)

I think they're carpet beetles. I use to find those all the time in my kitchen for some reason. Are they in any other part of your house? They're harmless i want to say but still don't want them up in the house

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dannydandan111 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I live in Irvine, CA.
I think you're right and these are grain beetles, just not sure how to get rid of them and I can't seem to find the source.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

dannydandan111 said:


> Thanks everyone. I live in Irvine, CA.
> I think you're right and these are grain beetles, just not sure how to get rid of them and I can't seem to find the source.


Irvine has fields, & hills all around. UC has Cooperative Extensions Master Gardeners in Irvine. My links aren't perfect, but try http://mgorange.ucanr.edu/Weeds_Pests/ or just put in UCMaster gardeners, Irvine, CA, ID bugs:wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's also Beetles of Southern Calif on the web. Hope it's not a bark beetle.


----------

